
Facebook Admits Its Trending Section Includes Topics Not Actually Trending on FB - lingben
http://gizmodo.com/facebook-admits-its-trending-section-includes-topics-no-1776319308
======
pkorzeniewski
Facebook is pathetic, not only do they invigilate you and collect data to sell
more ads but generally decide what's wrong and right - they project a specific
worldview and you either agree with it, or you can shut up. It's sad that so
many people use Facebook without giving a second thought what's behind it..

~~~
brador
Knowing what people can become do you really want the alternative?

